# Solved: Autorecovery problem in Microsoft Word



## **__**

I have Autorecovery turned on for Microsoft Word and when ever is Auto saves my work every 10 minuits it says, " Saving the Autorecovery file is postponed for (filename). " I want to use Autorecovery but why isn't it working. How do I resolve this?


----------



## **__**

How do I fix this problem????


----------



## **__**

I have Autorecovery turned on for Microsoft Word and when ever Autorecovery saves my work every 10 minuits it says, " Saving the Autorecovery file is postponed for (filename). " I want to use Autorecovery but why isn't it working. How do I resolve this?


----------



## kiwiguy

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/174162

But unless you care to also disclose what Word version, running on what Windows version, we really have nothing more to go on...


----------



## **__**

O...sorry about that. The version of Windows is Windows XP Professional and the Microsoft Word version is 2002.

Now could you please help me find the solution to my problem?

Thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=818103


----------



## **__**

I'm not sure if this link pertains to this problem because in the link it talks about getting two different types of error messages, but I only get one error message saying, " Saving the Autorecovery file is postponed for (filename) " every 10 minutes when the Autorecovery feature is supposed to turn on. I have Autorecovery set to turn on every 10 minutes, that's why it happens every 10 minutes. This is the only error message I get automatically every 10 minutes while I'm typing documents. Is there a precise way to fix this because this problem wasn't happening before?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Did you read the article? Does the file you're saving have one of the special characters listed in the file name? If so, remove the special character and see if the problem goes away.

Troubleshooting is not an exact science. You're going to have to try a few things. I've searched the web for this error and not found much which means a "precise" fix is likely not going to happen.

You could always try completely removing Office and reinstalling it.


----------



## **__**

I forgot to mention this, but when ever I manually save a Microsoft Word file by clicking on save, then I get an error message saying, 

" The save failed due to out of memory or diskspace. "
(C:\.. filename..)

Then it sais,

" Do you want to retry the save?"
Yes/No

After I click "yes" to the error message above, then I can manually save the file.

This is probably why I am getting the error message,

" Saving the Autorecovery file is postponed for (filename). " , when Autorecovery activates every 10 minuts. 

I'm guessing this is why I'm getting these two error messages because of the same problem.

Why do I get these error messages if I have 3.39GB of hard disk left, out of a 38.2GB drive.

I have memory because I am not getting any low memory warning indicator in the taskbar and my PC is running at normal optimum speed.

What's wrong with MS Word?


----------



## kiwiguy

I suspect you should try archiving some files to get more free diskspace. You are running close to the wind regarding free space.

The Windows paging file and system recovery areas are dynamic in terms of disk space usage, at times there may in fact be a shortage of disk space at that point?


----------



## **__**

Now I have 29.4 GB of free space left and

Total Physical Memory	192.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	25.65 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	466.19 MB

I still have the same problem. Why?


----------



## **__**

Could someone please tell me what to do? 

Does the information in post #11 meet the requirements for Microsoft Word and if it doesn't, is that why Microsoft Word is erroring out because of the lack of physical or virtual memory?


----------



## **__**

I just installed RAM booster Expert that defragments the physical memory and everytime when the physical memory droppes and I optimize it, the problem in Microsoft Word stoppes and everything works normally. But when the available physical memory drops about below 90 MB, then I get the message in microsoft word that sais it cannot save due to lack of disk space or memory. Is there any way that I can keep my memory up high as most closest to 192.00 MB so that the problem in Word will stop? 192.00MB=(total physical memory)

Advise would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kiwiguy

It is HIGHLY unusual to have Windows running with so little physical memory left unused, and I agree that this is where the problem is likelt to be from.

What are the limits set for your paging file (virtual memory)?

If you have not allowed Windows to automatically adjust the paging file, and have defined a maximum that is too low, then this could be an outcome.


----------



## **__**

When I go into System Properties> then I click on the Advanced tab> than I click onto Settings under the Performance sub-heading > than I click on the Advanced tab, than under the Advanced tab in performance options, I have (programs) selected under the Processor scheduling sub-heading, under the Memory sub-heading I have (programs) selected, and under the Virtual memory sub-heading when I click change and under the sub-heading Total paging file size for all drives, I have:

Minimum allowed: 2MB
Recommended: 286MB
Currently allocated: 287 MB

I have System managed size selected.


----------



## DoubleHelix

How much RAM is installed?

How much free hard drive space does the C: drive have?


----------



## Anne Troy

This could easily be caused by a corrupt normal.dot file, especially if the problem does NOT appear on a fresh reboot when Word has not yet been open and you save a file from SOME OTHER program, like Excel. Please do Word troubleshooting:
http://www.officearticles.com/word/steps_to_troubleshooting_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## **__**

Where do I go to see how much RAM I have?

I have 29.3 GB of HARD DISK SPACE LEFT.


----------



## **__**

What if I were to re-install Word, than would the normal.dot file reset itself?


----------



## Anne Troy

> Where do I go to see how much RAM I have?


Ctrl+Alt+Del and hit the Performance tab.



> What if I were to re-install Word, than would the normal.dot file reset itself?


No. Please read the directions at the link above.


----------



## **__**

This is the APPROXIMATE value I have under each because the numbers keep on changing:

PF Usage: 290 MB

Physical Memory (K)
Total: 196080
Available: 39000
System Cache: 56532


Kernel Memory (K)
Total: 36300
Paged: 18728
Nonpaged: 17600

Totals
Handles 10760
Threads: 521
Processess: 49


----------



## **__**

What is I have multiple accounts on my computer?

Do I still rename all of the normal.dot files?

Do I also rename the HIDDEN normal.dot file?


----------



## **__**

Please keep in mind that I also have 26.16 MB of Physical memory available out of a total of 192.00 MB.

So before I will do anything, could I have any tips on how to free up the space?


----------



## Anne Troy

**__** said:


> What is I have multiple accounts on my computer? Do I still rename all of the normal.dot files?


*Did you read my article? It says:*


> If you find more than one normal.dot file, rename or delete all of them.





**__** said:


> Do I also rename the HIDDEN normal.dot file?


*Did you read my article? It says:*


> Tip: You must be searching for hidden files and folders, so make sure your other search options are looking there. You must also ensure that you are viewing hidden and system files by going to My Computer, then hit Tools-->Folder Options, and ticking the appropriate choices, as shown below. If you aren't viewing them, you may also want to untick hiding of extensions for known file types, too.





**__** said:


> Please keep in mind that I also have 26.16 MB of Physical memory available out of a total of 192.00 MB. So before I will do anything, could I have any tips on how to free up the space?


Until you troubleshoot Word properly, and we know that you do not have a corrupt normal.dot file, then the amount of physical memory you have is a moot point because it could very well be (and probably is) being reported incorrectly.

On a fresh boot of your PC, and with NO APPLICATIONS RUNNING, how much physical memory do you have?


----------



## **__**

I deleted all of the normal.dot files.

Doens't it say in the article that if you delete or rename the file, Microsoft Word creates a new one?

If so, why when I search for the file normal.dot, I can't find any results?


----------



## Anne Troy

Because it also says...


> If you cannot find your normal.dot file during a search, rest assured that if you've ever successfully launched Word, you do have one.


If you do not then launch Word and successfully create a new document, then close Word, Word will NOT yet have created a new normal.dot.


----------



## **__**

Even though I did this, I still have the same problem?

I going with the lack of memory?

Anything els to do that can solve the problem?


----------



## **__**

Although I did all of this, I'm still getting the same error messages as I posted in the begining of this thread.

I think the problem is being cause by lack of Physical memory as I contrasted the problem in post #13. Is there another way to free up physical memory or solve this problem another way?


----------



## **__**

????????


----------



## DoubleHelix

Yes, there is a way to free up physical memory. Don't run as many programs in the background. To actually increase physical memory, you have to purchase and install more RAM.


----------



## **__**

So, if I'd install more RAM, would it increase the Total Physical Memory or the Total Virtual Memory, or Both?


----------



## DoubleHelix

It will increase your physical memory because you're *physically* installing something. Virtual memory will not change because it's set when Windows is installed. You can change the settings manually after you've installed more RAM.


----------



## **__**

Thank You.


----------



## **__**

Could I take the RAM out from a Windows 98 Computer that I have and put it into my XP????


----------



## **__**

In the back of my laptop, I have a cover that is labled, "Memory Expansion". Is that RAM?


----------



## Anne Troy

You are now asking hardware questions. Also, it has everything to do with hardware, and nothing to do with the version of Windows.  You may want to go ask in the hardware section. Also, you'll need to know exactly what model your computer is.


----------

